# Red Mosquito raceway in Batavia/Cincinnati, OH 2012/13



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

I am happy to announce that carpet racing is going to return to the Cincinnati area once again. Red Mosquito raceway (RMR) "The track with bite" will be located at 299 Haskell lane in Batavia,OH. Batavia is located just out side the I-275 loop just off state hwy 32. The track will be next door to Go Fast raceway which is 15,000 sq ft first class off-road track. While there you will have no need to worry about dust and dirt as there will be a wall separating the two tracks. The combination of the two tracks will fill the need of any R/C racer new or old, basher or expert!

The 60000 sq ft track will hold pits, a small hobby shop (carpet racing related), and new 80x40 CRC carpet track. The building is equipped with heating, A/C and on site restrooms. I will have racing four days a week with practice days when we are not racing. RMR will also play host to the John's BSR BRL finals the weekend of March 22nd to 24th. 

I will continue to post information and racing schedule as we get closer to being able to race. My goal is to be up and running by the first weekend in November! 

If you have any questions or would like to help, donate time, supplies, or money you can send an email to [email protected] 

I look forward to a great 2012/2013 season at RMR and I hope you can plan to attend one of our many races!

Monti


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow this is great news!!!! Congrats on the new venture.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

OvalAlston said:


> Wow this is great news!!!! Congrats on the new venture.


 
Thanks, I look forward to it!

Monti


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

Sounds great! Hopefully we can have classes similar to what RCAR had, they seemed to work well for the on road crowd. If you need help setting up classes for on road, or labor on weekends let me know.
Dennis


----------



## or8ital (Mar 13, 2008)

Great news! I may be able to help on weekends depending on my work schedule. Keep us posted on what days you need help.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Dennis and Tim,

Thanks for your offers I will post days when we will need some help. As for classes I will run what ever you want. I like to run 1/12 so I hope there will be some guys for that. As for other classes i'm totally open, I really like the look of F1 cars but I know they are not popular around here. If there are two racers I'll run it! If there is just one guy who wants to run mod tc all by him self I'll do that too! :thumbsup:

Thanks again, I look forward to seeing you guys around.

Monti


----------



## oldmancollins (May 25, 2012)

Awesome news!


----------



## KyleJ (Jun 30, 2009)

Interested in checking it out when it opens.


----------



## Kyle THS (Feb 29, 2012)

Two to make a class.
RCGT!
Game on, OMC.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

you wanting to run 1/12 stock or mod monti?

Im totally down to throwdown some 12th mod.

You have an idea what days will be on-road race days yet?

Michael Jones


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

I hope you run onroad on Sat. or Sun.as the guys that live out of town can't get there on week days.I'am glad to see you get a carpet track going around here.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

jonesy112 said:


> you wanting to run 1/12 stock or mod monti?
> 
> Im totally down to throwdown some 12th mod.
> 
> ...


I don't care as for my self. I do think there would be more people willing to run 13.5 or 17.5, do you agree?



jtsbell said:


> I hope you run onroad on Sat. or Sun.as the guys that live out of town can't get there on week days.I'am glad to see you get a carpet track going around here.


I will be running on-road for sure on Sunday. I will also run it one night a week but I have not decided if it will be Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday.

Monti


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Monti007 said:


> I don't care as for my self. I do think there would be more people willing to run 13.5 or 17.5, do you agree?


yeah, 17.5 is the most popular class. Although there seems to be a growing demand for 13.5, both blinky of course. 

Whatever you get a turnout for I will be there. Very anxious to get back on a bigger track.


----------



## martini13 (Jun 22, 2011)

Sunday on road..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

martini13 said:


> Sunday on road..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


17.5 & vta/usgt:thumbsup:


----------



## bpalmer (May 18, 2011)

martini13 said:


> Sunday on road..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


that would be a bummer, church on sunday plus a 90 minute drive time would leave me out


----------



## or8ital (Mar 13, 2008)

I've always wondered how alternating Saturdays and Sundays would do for a track. It's a compromise for some folks but others might not like the inconsistency or it could cause confusion. I prefer Saturday racing but I also prefer any racing so I'll take what I get. Maybe Ian's track will be Saturday and people could race all weekend.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

I have thought about alternating days on the weekend but I concour, consistency is key. We all know Chick-fil-A will be closed on Sundays. 

If it's any consultation I don't plan to start on Sunday till 1pm so that people who want to attend their local church services can. With the added drive you are facing I am not sure if this helps much. 

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Just a quick note, RMR will host a TOUR oval regional on Dec 29th with pratice on the 28th. I am going to also plan for for the 30th to have an on-road race a bit more special than a normal club show. Pratice for the on road will start at the end of the oval race and run all night. I am calling it the "56 hours of La Masquito". Stay tuned for more details!

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

I am attaching some photos of the out side and inside. Not much to see but it will give you an idea of the space we will have to work with (about half). More news to follow!

Monti


----------



## bigron_12r (Jan 21, 2008)

This is great news. Thanks RMR?GoFast :thumbsup:


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

bigron_12r said:


> This is great news. Thanks RMR?GoFast :thumbsup:


Look forward to seeing you Ron.

Monti


----------



## oldmancollins (May 25, 2012)

So when's the first Sunday of On-Road Racing Action?


----------



## oldmancollins (May 25, 2012)

-re-post-


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

*On-Road Racing*

I think Ian's track, which is close, will be racing Saturday's so Sunday would be good for people wanting to run at both tracks. This way all the tracks get some love 

Steve Dunn


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

:thumbsup:


dragrace said:


> I think Ian's track, which is close, will be racing Saturday's so Sunday would be good for people wanting to run at both tracks. This way all the tracks get some love
> 
> Steve Dunn


i feel the same way:thumbsup:


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Just a few up dates on the track.

We have finished up all the demo and have started building the walls at each end of our leased space. The carpet is here and the dirvers stand and some pit tables have been built. I would like to thank all those who came out to help!

Right now I don't see us racing this weekend.  We could be done but there would be a lot of loose ends. I'd rather wait another week to the 10th to be ready to open. 

We have started a Facebook page, search for Red Mosquito Raceway for up dates. I will continue to post information here as well.

Thanks!

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

oldmancollins said:


> So when's the first Sunday of On-Road Racing Action?


 
I am shooting for the 11th :thumbsup:

Monti


----------



## Brian Johnson (Nov 16, 2008)

Good deal, 

So how are the classes determined? I guess what shows up or what is popular at the time. At the big blue rug 12th scale was a bit dead but a few had the 10th scale pan cars which was very nice. Like Chucks car.:thumbsup:


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Brian Johnson said:


> Good deal,
> 
> So how are the classes determined? I guess what shows up or what is popular at the time. At the big blue rug 12th scale was a bit dead but a few had the 10th scale pan cars which was very nice. Like Chucks car.:thumbsup:


Not sure about 1/12 being dead. I think towards the end the turnout was low in all classes but prior to that, 1/12 was the one of the few classes that had regular attendance.

I'm sure at this new track 1/12 Stock and Mod will be supported weekly.

Steve Dunn


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Brian Johnson said:


> Good deal,
> 
> So how are the classes determined? I guess what shows up or what is popular at the time. At the big blue rug 12th scale was a bit dead but a few had the 10th scale pan cars which was very nice. Like Chucks car.:thumbsup:


 
I don't have an easy way to determine calsses. I guess the best way to is to post of the fourms. I have a two threads on Rctech too.

I am rather certian there will some type of 1/12th class and TC class. I would love to see some F1 and I am interested in running it my self. That how ever is one of those hit and miss classes it seems in this tri-state area.

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

If anyone has some free time and would like to volunteer to help out over the weekend lmk. You can just send me a PM or an e-mail. 

Things are comming along well look foard to getting ready to race!

Monti


----------



## maximuspowell (Nov 10, 2008)

Just ordered my TC6.1. I was hoping to see a USGT class form up. :thumbsup:


----------



## martini13 (Jun 22, 2011)

This place is sounding better and better..Sundays at 1pm and USGT..Looken Good..Looken Good..


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

martini13 said:


> This place is sounding better and better..Sundays at 1pm and USGT..Looken Good..Looken Good..


usgt for me too:thumbsup:


----------



## martini13 (Jun 22, 2011)

What would be the tire of choice for USGT...some of us here in Indy were talkn about comen over next Sunday (11th)..


----------



## maximuspowell (Nov 10, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing. Just some of the particulars so I can get stuff ordered. My kit and other stuff wont be here till mid week. So it will be a couple of week before I can make it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

martini13 said:


> What would be the tire of choice for USGT...some of us here in Indy were talkn about comen over next Sunday (11th)..


I have no clue what tires are used in tc or USGT. Educate me please. What tires are typical and easy to get?

Monti


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Monti007 said:


> I have no clue what tires are used in tc or USGT. Educate me please. What tires are typical and easy to get?
> 
> Monti


Usually TC will run any premount tire (sweep, jaco, solaris). The sweep 32s, Jaco blues, and solaris mediums are all very similiar and usually what most big races spec.

USGT runs either a solaris slick or treaded tires (x-patterns). Usually both are allowed (solaris are preferred as they are a little faster easier and cheaper, but the x-patterns are easier for someone who is inexperienced to get their car to work)


----------



## martini13 (Jun 22, 2011)

jonesy112 said:


> Usually TC will run any premount tire (sweep, jaco, solaris). The sweep 32s, Jaco blues, and solaris mediums are all very similiar and usually what most big races spec.
> 
> USGT runs either a solaris slick or treaded tires (x-patterns). Usually both are allowed (solaris are preferred as they are a little faster easier and cheaper, but the x-patterns are easier for someone who is inexperienced to get their car to work)


Right on the money..:thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

jonesy112 said:


> Usually TC will run any premount tire (sweep, jaco, solaris). The sweep 32s, Jaco blues, and solaris mediums are all very similiar and usually what most big races spec.
> 
> USGT runs either a solaris slick or treaded tires (x-patterns). Usually both are allowed (solaris are preferred as they are a little faster easier and cheaper, but the x-patterns are easier for someone who is inexperienced to get their car to work)


So you're saying I should put x-patterns on my 1/12


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

i think we should go with the treaded tires rule:thumbsup:....but either way it dont matter


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

Why go with treaded when you can buy mounted and cheeper.


----------



## maximuspowell (Nov 10, 2008)

jtsbell said:


> Why go with treaded when you can buy mounted and cheeper.


True. But the only thing I can see not to is to keep within the rules. We need the track owner to make a call here. I am good with whatever. Just need to know to get.


----------



## or8ital (Mar 13, 2008)

I vote for pre mounts as well.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

or8ital said:


> I vote for pre mounts as well.


you can get the x-patterns in premounts...thats what i used in nashville & TQ with....D Compound


----------



## or8ital (Mar 13, 2008)

Ok. I vote for tires I can also use in TC. One less thing to change if I wanna run both classes.


----------



## martini13 (Jun 22, 2011)

The solairs pre-mounts also last longer. After racing at some bigger races the pre-mounts solairs were the tire of choice. The Hurricane seris allows solaris and thats the birth place of USGT and VTA. But its up to the track on tire choice, but Ill run whatever you guys decide.


----------



## martini13 (Jun 22, 2011)

starrx said:


> you can get the x-patterns in premounts...thats what i used in nashville & TQ with....D Compound


You TQ in Nashville? I didnt know that, good job..Guess I better step up my game..:tongue:


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

martini13 said:


> You TQ in Nashville? I didnt know that, good job..Guess I better step up my game..:tongue:


Yes i did..i end up coming in 2nd place..& i jus TQ'ED at da halloween classic in vta...i cant wait 2get back on da track


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

jtsbell said:


> Why go with treaded when you can buy mounted and cheeper.





maximuspowell said:


> True. But the only thing I can see not to is to keep within the rules. We need the track owner to make a call here. I am good with whatever. Just need to know to get.





or8ital said:


> I vote for pre mounts as well.





or8ital said:


> Ok. I vote for tires I can also use in TC. One less thing to change if I wanna run both classes.





martini13 said:


> The solairs pre-mounts also last longer. After racing at some bigger races the pre-mounts solairs were the tire of choice. The Hurricane seris allows solaris and thats the birth place of USGT and VTA. But its up to the track on tire choice, but Ill run whatever you guys decide.


 
From what I understand the Solairs tires are the tire of choice. With that being said I can go with that as tire for the USGT class. If they are cheaper, last longer, and widely accepted I can't see how thats bad for you guys the "racers"? Let me know if I am missing anything.

Does VTA still use the HPI treded tire or can they run Solairs tires too?

Thanks for the input guys.

Monti


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Monti007 said:


> From what I understand the Solairs tires are the tire of choice. With that being said I can go with that as tire for the USGT class. If they are cheaper, last longer, and widely accepted I can't see how thats bad for you guys the "racers"? Let me know if I am missing anything.
> 
> Does VTA still use the HPI treded tire or can they run Solairs tires too?
> 
> ...


VTA still uses the HPI vintage treaded tires only, no slicks are allowed.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

things still looking on target for racing this sunday Monti? Quite a few of us from indy are wanting to come over.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

jonesy112 said:


> things still looking on target for racing this sunday Monti? Quite a few of us from indy are wanting to come over.


 
Yes it is, however, murphy's law and poop happens are still in effect! lol

Monti


----------



## maximuspowell (Nov 10, 2008)

As looking through the web yesterday for these tires, I have noticed that the rubber comes in the hard, medium, and soft. And for each rubber type there is also the selection of foams inserts (soft, medium, and hard) to choose from. This gives the racer a total of 9 different combos to choose from. My question, is there a spec combo for this class?


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

solaris med is what most of us run in usgt & 17.5spec...


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

maximuspowell said:


> As looking through the web yesterday for these tires, I have noticed that the rubber comes in the hard, medium, and soft. And for each rubber type there is also the selection of foams inserts (soft, medium, and hard) to choose from. This gives the racer a total of 9 different combos to choose from. My question, is there a spec combo for this class?


Med rubber and med insert is what is usually mandated. Some places let you run the hard premounts, there is no advantage besides them lasting a bit longer. 

Even though their website shows all those combinations, it seems hard to get your hands on any besides those 2 options listed above


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

starrx said:


> solaris med is what most of us run in usgt & 17.5spec...


If the Solaris premount is given the green light, I have 5 good sets (less than 3 runs) of Solaris hard from Nationals I'll sell cheap. They last forever on carpet, and I've had them hook up well enough in low-bite to work.


----------



## maximuspowell (Nov 10, 2008)

So let me get this straight, the Solaris med premounts and the hpi x-patterns in either compound will be the spec tire in USGT?


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

maximuspowell said:


> So let me get this straight, the Solaris med premounts and the hpi x-patterns in either compound will be the spec tire in USGT?


 
Yes you can run both, from the conversation here it seems that the Solaris are the better tire however.

The reason to allow both is that if a racer was going to a big race that only allowed one brand over the other this would give them the chance test and tune using that particular tire. On the club racing level there are two types of thought, to have fun and race on a budget, or learn for the next big race. This will allow both.

Monti


----------



## maximuspowell (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for clearing that up.:thumbsup:


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Monti007 said:


> Yes you can run both, from the conversation here it seems that the Solaris are the better tire however.
> 
> The reason to allow both is that if a racer was going to a big race that only allowed one brand over the other this would give them the chance test and tune using that particular tire. On the club racing level there are two types of thought, to have fun and race on a budget, or learn for the next big race. This will allow both.
> 
> Monti


this is a wise choice...good call:thumbsup:


----------



## bpalmer (May 18, 2011)

Any rules regarding brand of tire sauce ??


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

bpalmer said:


> Any rules regarding brand of tire sauce ??


 
I will have SXT for sale at the track, I will also allow gripper or similar compounds as well. No Paragon

Monti


----------



## bpalmer (May 18, 2011)

what time do the doors open ?


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

bpalmer said:


> what time do the doors open ?


The plan is to open by 10am race at 1pm.

The issue I have right now is that I had to reschedule my carpet guy to Saturday and my track barriers have not arrived yet. I still have a shot at opening on Sunday for racing but I am not sure if it will happen. 

I only have one shot at a first impression and I want to make it a good one. I will announce tomorrow if we are a go or not. If it does not seem we can get it done I will try for a week day opening or next Sunday for sure. I appoligize, it some times is not as simple as it can be.

Stay tuned Mr. Murphy has arrived!

Monti


----------



## regets ama (Feb 7, 2010)

*details*

thanks for the heads up.

if we could get some details on the location, etc that would be terrific.

- address (my garmin wants to know)
- phone
- planned schedule
- classses
- sxt only? (good idea)


----------



## bpalmer (May 18, 2011)

299 Haskell lane in Batavia,OH. Batavia is located just out side the I-275 loop just off state hwy 32. 

sxt,gripper and similiar sauces, no paragon...classes i think will be whatever shows up !

racing starts at 1 doors open at 10


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

I am planning on coming over this sunday. I will have my VTA, 1/12 scale and my F1. Looking forward to it,


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Jonesy and I hope to be there Sunday with 17.5 TC and 1/12!


----------



## A Skillman (Apr 28, 2006)

Good God, I just made the connection. Thats a Pearl Jam reference, isn't it. You're out of control. Are you trying to get an autographed Eddie guitar or something?


----------



## rcracer1971 (Jan 20, 2010)

Monti007 said:


> The plan is to open by 10am race at 1pm.
> 
> The issue I have right now is that I had to reschedule my carpet guy to Saturday and my track barriers have not arrived yet. I still have a shot at opening on Sunday for racing but I am not sure if it will happen.
> 
> ...


Monti, I don't think you need to worry about a first impression. You have left impressions all over the last 20 years. You will have the support no matter.
My question to you is, what are you planning on for oval racing,classes etc.? I know you are busy trying to get it opened up, but I haven't been paying attention to hobbytalk.
Thanks


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

*One more week!*

There will be no racing on Sunday! :0(

I've tried my best to have everything ready but my barrier system will not arrive till Monday. I am very sorry to all those that planned to come out and support the track. This extra time will allow me some extra time to get more "i's" dotted and "t's" crossed. It was a very large challenge to build and open a track in thee weeks and I almost did it! Next week we will race for sure I look forward to seeing everyone then.

Please pass the word along to those that don't follow all the forms.

Thank you!

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

rcracer1971 said:


> Monti, I don't think you need to worry about a first impression. You have left impressions all over the last 20 years. You will have the support no matter.
> My question to you is, what are you planning on for oval racing,classes etc.? I know you are busy trying to get it opened up, but I haven't been paying attention to hobbytalk.
> Thanks


Oval racing will be on Saturday classes will be what shows up kinda like in on road. I want to push a diverse group of classes. I plan to build a hyperdrive sprint car to run too. I've been talking to the off road guys into running their 1/8th E buggies on the oval! If you need more detail hit me up with a Pm.

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

A Skillman said:


> Good God, I just made the connection. Thats a Pearl Jam reference, isn't it. You're out of control. Are you trying to get an autographed Eddie guitar or something?


:thumbsup:

Monti


----------



## martini13 (Jun 22, 2011)

Make sure I understand, there will be NO racing this SUNDAY 11-11-12..?


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

martini13 said:


> Make sure I understand, there will be NO racing this SUNDAY 11-11-12..?


Correct 

I'm turely sorry for the delay.

Monti


----------



## bigron_12r (Jan 21, 2008)

Monti007 said:


> I've been talking to the off road guys into running their 1/8th E buggies on the oval.
> Monti


I think this is a potential mistake. I'm not too thrilled out heavy offroad cars on carpet (ovrcc 1/1/10) :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

bigron_12r said:


> I think this is a potential mistake. I'm not too thrilled out heavy offroad cars on carpet (ovrcc 1/1/10) :beatdeadhorse:


They would run foam tires, I am not sure of this is sarcasm however? I'm not sure if it would really happen either, just a thought.

Monti


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

bigron_12r said:


> I think this is a potential mistake. I'm not too thrilled out heavy offroad cars on carpet (ovrcc 1/1/10) :beatdeadhorse:


what would be your concern with them? The only potential issue that I could see is that most of them are metal chassis, but as long as a high enough ride height was enforced and possibly a chassis protector was used I would think they wouldnt damage the carpet any more than any other class.


----------



## dillinle (Nov 9, 2012)

looking for a bit of advice. Am very interested in getting started into carpet racing and now that there is a local track, i have a couple questions. What is the best class to get started in? Not looking for the price war esc, motor, comp. thing i seem to read alot about on RCTech, but i also know RC and dont want to be on the cheap end either. looking more for the most competitive class that would be spec, or have the cars all be mostly even through motor and esc. thanks in advance


----------



## asylum xtreme (Nov 11, 2012)

*nastruck*

can i get some rules on nastruck


----------



## martini13 (Jun 22, 2011)

dillinle said:


> looking for a bit of advice. Am very interested in getting started into carpet racing and now that there is a local track, i have a couple questions. What is the best class to get started in? Not looking for the price war esc, motor, comp. thing i seem to read alot about on RCTech, but i also know RC and dont want to be on the cheap end either. looking more for the most competitive class that would be spec, or have the cars all be mostly even through motor and esc. thanks in advance


VTA is a great class to get started in. Associated has the TC4 that would be a good car to start with. USGT is another great class, both classes are a spec class.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

asylum xtreme said:


> can i get some rules on nastruck


Email me at [email protected]

Monti


----------



## dillinle (Nov 9, 2012)

thanks Martini, after looking at the 2 classes the USGT sounds more to my liking with the body styles and all. What are the spec motor and ESC required for this class. does it use the 2 different types of tires you guys have brought up in previous posts as well, thx again for the info


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

dillinle said:


> thanks Martini, after looking at the 2 classes the USGT sounds more to my liking with the body styles and all. What are the spec motor and ESC required for this class. does it use the 2 different types of tires you guys have brought up in previous posts as well, thx again for the info


USGT Class Rules and Specifications


Chassis Specification:
Any 1/10 4wd or Fwd sedan with 4 wheel independent suspension.

Weight Specification:
4wd 1450g weight Fwd 1200g weight

Body Specifications:
Any 190mm or 200mm body. Body can be any body that is NOT on the ROAR T2 body list. FWD encouraged to use FWD bodies However, Can AM or IMSA style bodies, similar to 1/12 or 1/8 bodies are also discouraged NO Trucks
Any "SCALE" molded wings can be used. Lexan wings 10mm maximum height / side dam height
Scale type race liveries encouraged

Tire & Wheel Specifications:
Tires-Any treaded (non slick) non belted rubber tire available 24 or 26mm. Removing belts from belted tires is not allowed. Must used a non-molded (ex. open cell foam) insert or no insert. Grinding of tire tread is NOT permitted. Sanding of mold seam to remove seam is allowed.
Wheels- Any 24 or 26mm spoke (non-dish) type wheel

While the above is the ideal for this class, a track, event, or series may approve a premounted tire, slick tires being acceptable. A spoked wheel is encouraged if possible for premounted tires


Ride Height Specification:
Minimum ride height is 5mm.



Motor Specifications:
21.5 + 2s lipo batteries No tuning rotors, must use OEM rotor 12.3-12.5mm

Approved ESCs: 
ESC ROAR approved spec software or USVTA list

Race Specification:
6 minute qualifiers
8 minute mains

Battery Specifications:
ROAR approved hard case batteries


Jeremiah


----------



## mrlightning8 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Racing Fee and Practice Fee*

What are you going to charge for racing fees? Also practice Fees? What Day's will be open for practice?


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

mrlightning8 said:


> What are you going to charge for racing fees? Also practice Fees? What Day's will be open for practice?


Well the carpet has been seemed and the walls are almost up! The on road barriers arrived yesterday. Things are a good for this weekend with oval racing on Saturday and On road on Sunday. I can't wait to race all of this track building is getting old!



So everyone knows the prices for racing will be $15 on weekends for three heats and a main. The week night on road racing will be $12 for two heats and the main. I am also going to offer discount cards of buy 4 races get 1 FREE for $60 for the weekend and $48 for the week night racing.

Practice fees are $5 but right now I don't have any planned practice night yet. We are gonna start on road racing this Sunday, open at 10 with racing starting at 1 pm.

Next week Nov 21st we will be on road racing the track will open at 3pm (I did post 4 on facebook but it's now 3) with racing to start at 7pm with 2 heats and a mian. There will be a more offfical schedule post by next week! :wave:

Monti


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

Any fee discount if you want to run more then one class?


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

FrankNitti said:


> Any fee discount if you want to run more then one class?


$5 for each class after.


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

Cool...:thumbsup: thanks


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

Monti,

Have any of the locals or anyone you know had any interest in running F1 at your new track? I know when I do come I will have mine with me.

Jeremiah


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

ThrottleKing said:


> Monti,
> 
> Have any of the locals or anyone you know had any interest in running F1 at your new track? I know when I do come I will have mine with me.
> 
> Jeremiah


The only person I know of is me and I don't even own one. Bring yours for sure i would love to take a few laps. Maybe our efforts will spark some interest.

Monti


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

I will have my F1 this Sunday with me as well.


----------



## JonLanders (Jul 25, 2010)

Good for you Monti! Congrats!!


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

Monti,

I'll be coming over tomorrow and bringing my USGT and my TCS legal F1. I just printed off the directions and I am already packed to go.

Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

I will be heading over tomorrow as well with my VTA, 1/12 scale, and my F1. Just finished tweaking the F1 and all packed.


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

Had a awesome time over there today racing, what an awesome track loved the layout. What to thank Monti for a nicely ran program and the hospitality. Will defiantly be making more trips back.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

can we get a roll call for next sunday

17.5 & usgt:thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

I also had a good time. I also hoped that Walt and I sparked some interest in the F1 class there. The decision is totally up to Monti but I strongly urge all interested to keep the F1 program with in the TCS guidelines. However I understand that other companies do make parts just like the Tamiya hop up parts at a fraction of the Tamiya cost. I would not have a problem with that as long as the chassis, control arms, T plate, bottom pod plate, upperdeck and Tamiya tires were mandatory. That way the aluminum hop up parts can be had at a lower cost than Tamiya parts and not a performance advantage over Tamiya parts. Allowing other chassis and too many tires in is what has killed F1 in the past.

Getting F1 to grow is the most important thing. I hope to see more next time I am there.

Jeremiah


----------



## martini13 (Jun 22, 2011)

starrx said:


> can we get a roll call for next sunday
> 
> 17.5 & usgt:thumbsup:


HELLO.. where were you at today.Was hoping to run against your TQ machine from Tenn. You missed a great day of racing at RMR.Monti ran a great program and a great track..see you guys soon.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Waltss2k said:


> Had a awesome time over there today racing, what an awesome track loved the layout. What to thank Monti for a nicely ran program and the hospitality. Will defiantly be making more trips back.





ThrottleKing said:


> I also had a good time. I also hoped that Walt and I sparked some interest in the F1 class there. The decision is totally up to Monti but I strongly urge all interested to keep the F1 program with in the TCS guidelines. However I understand that other companies do make parts just like the Tamiya hop up parts at a fraction of the Tamiya cost. I would not have a problem with that as long as the chassis, control arms, T plate, bottom pod plate, upperdeck and Tamiya tires were mandatory. That way the aluminum hop up parts can be had at a lower cost than Tamiya parts and not a performance advantage over Tamiya parts. Allowing other chassis and too many tires in is what has killed F1 in the past.
> 
> Getting F1 to grow is the most important thing. I hope to see more next time I am there.
> 
> Jeremiah


We had 32 entries today! Thank you to everyone who came out, I hope you had a blast!

As for the F1 I hear what you are saying about the rules and can't agree more. The one exception I have is the battery limit, since they are rubber tires I don't think it would matter all that much. How easy is it for people to get parts?

Monti


----------



## martini13 (Jun 22, 2011)

Monti,anyway you can post results?


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

Monti007 said:


> We had 32 entries today! Thank you to everyone who came out, I hope you had a blast!
> 
> As for the F1 I hear what you are saying about the rules and can't agree more. The one exception I have is the battery limit, since they are rubber tires I don't think it would matter all that much. How easy is it for people to get parts?
> 
> Monti


www.tqrcracing.com 
http://f1paintlab.mybigcommerce.com/
http://www.hksrc.com/store/
http://www.speedtechrc.com/
http://www.rcmart.com/

They have just about everything you need for Tamiya F1 cars. Your probably right with the battery but I run a Turnigy nano-tech 5800mah 2S2P 30~60C Hardcase Lipo Pack (ROAR APPROVED) (USA Warehouse) from Hobby King and it costs only $30.75 

When I am done racing the F1, I still have 8.0 volts left so recharging is very fast therefore I only need one and never take it out of the car.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

Here are the TCS Rules for F1


F-1 


F-1 Rules
The Tamiya F1 class is open to all drivers. Open wheel racing at its best with rear wheel drive “pan” style chassis cars. 
Recommended Skill Level: Intermediate to Advanced 

F-1 Rubber Tire 


Legal chassis platform: F104 Version I&II and F104W 
Motor Rules: The F1 class may use either the Tamiya 540-J Johnson motor, item 53689, RS-540 Torque-Tuned Motor, item 54358 or 21.5 brushless motors and no boost ESC’s. Note: Tuned rotors are legal as is physical timing advancement. 
Tamiya F104 rubber tires and rims only. F104W cars may only use the kit supplied rubber tires and wheels. 
Tamiya F104 bodies only. Mixing Tamiya bodies and Tamiya wings is NOT allowed. You must use the wings that match the body set. 
Any pinion and spur gear ratio combo may be used. 
Tamiya Driver figure must be used. 
Battery rules: Any Legal TCS battery. See General rules above. 
No minimum weight. 
“Short” servos may be mounted horizontally in place of a standard size servo called out in the manual. No modification to the servo holder is needed. Spacers between the Tamiya servo saver and the steering rods are allowed to achieve the correct clearance between the suspension arms. 

The battery rule is 6000 40C max for the TCS

I would allow any F1 body so that we would have some differentiation among cars.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

I have heard of guys using shorty packs in the F1 to move weight ballast but I have found that making the car heavier gets it to handle alot better. Sound weird but it is what works. My car is about 1200g RTR and that is with the steel battery cup/pivot post and 28g of lead.

Jeremiah


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Jeremiah,

Thanks for all the info. :thumbsup:

I will keep the F1 class to the TCS rules so that there is some stability between here and what's going on in Indy. I will not worry to much about the battery rule as of yet however, if it does present an issue I will go back to what the TCS recomends. 

Walt, thanks for letting me drive your F1 car too! It was a lot of fun to drive. :dude:

Martini, I will work on getting some results up, I just don't think it will be from this weekend. 

Thanks again to everyone that came out once again, I am so fired up for racing right now my wife had to drag me out of the track last night! :tongue:

Monti


----------



## or8ital (Mar 13, 2008)

FWIW, THS tried to start up an F1 spec class but with HPI cars. Not sure of the relative advantages or one vs the other but there may be some people that held on to those. I suggest until the class is established to at least let those run with the others for a while? Just a thought. They look cool so would love to see it take off.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

or8ital said:


> FWIW, THS tried to start up an F1 spec class but with HPI cars. Not sure of the relative advantages or one vs the other but there may be some people that held on to those. I suggest until the class is established to at least let those run with the others for a while? Just a thought. They look cool so would love to see it take off.


What I think Jermiah and my self agree apon is that there is no need to allow the crazy conversion stuff that's out there. 

By defining the rules it will give the racers an idea what is needed or required to race in the class. If a person has an hpi or what ever else is out there and wants to run F1 I am not gonna say no. I hope more people are out there with some version of a F1 car to race. If it gets to the point where there are guys who follow the TCS rules and the other half have some other version of a F1 car we will split the class. 

Note, if there is a guy who wants to spend $600 on a modded out F1 car to race a club show at my track so he can win then so be it. I doubt that will happen though! Lol

Monti


----------



## regets ama (Feb 7, 2010)

*new track*

Monti, 
Thanks again for starting a new track. The hobby is such a great learning platform for young and old. It was great to see a terrific turnout for onroad with credit going to Jonesy for taking the first onroad win (heat #1, race #1) and to all the first AMain winners and race participants.

A special thanks to your assitant providing snacks. The cookies were out of this world.

For first time readers, this is a class facility, very clean, extremely well lit and perfect drivers' stand height. The race director kept things going on pace to get us (out of towners) back home in a very reasonable time on a Sunday.

A+

PS, nice layout as well, easy enough to keep all skill levels within stiking distance of the leaders.
PSS, any thoughts of posting results, web-based?


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

regets ama said:


> Monti,
> Thanks again for starting a new track. The hobby is such a great learning platform for young and old. It was great to see a terrific turnout for onroad with credit going to Jonesy for taking the first onroad win (heat #1, race #1) and to all the first AMain winners and race participants.
> 
> A special thanks to your assitant providing snacks. The cookies were out of this world.
> ...



Wow!!!! You are welcome and thank you for the compliments.:thumbsup:

I will post the results on hobby talk but I need to figure out how first lol.

Thanks again!

Monti


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

Monti,

I am sorry if you had asked me or not but if so I must have not heard you but you were and are more than welcome to take a spin in my F1. 

Great to hear about the F1 rules. I couldn't agree more. Setting some sort of stability before things start coming out of the woodwork. 

I know Walt and I are running very similar set ups and same Novak Edge esc's not sure on motor or battery. I am running TP 21.5

Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey Monti it was No Problem you driving my F1 sunday, I hope that it sparked your intrest more. Me and Jeremiah are I think the main drive for F1 over here and I think everywhere we go. I would do and exibition F1 race anywhere. Thanks for letting us put one on for you over there. I am only running a round pack that is a 4000 25c and I'm running a Tekin Redline 21.5. And I'm still tweaking and working on giving Jeremiah a race soon.


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

This is important for those that are interested in F1 and plan on using the Tamiya F104. In my opinion THE ONLY tire choice for this class is the Tamiya 1031 and 1032 tires. They have to be mounted on Tamiya foam wheels to use. They don't fit the standard rubber rim unless you true down the standard mounting lips off of them and make like the foam rim. Trust Me I have tried nearly all other Tamiya F1 tires and these are the absolute best. They are a little salty but well worth it complete set will cost you $40-$50 that is rims and tires. They last well and have killer traction, they also have the TCS logo on the sidewall. You will also need to get Tamiya part#54215. It is an adaptor so that you can use any spur gear you want. The Tamiya gears are some kind of weird module gear pitch and their selection is awful. Gearing for most tracks using 64p and a 21.5, for your gearing window you will need pinions 24-30 and spurs 88-98. That is what I have found to most common. I would also recommend getting the soft or high traction T-plates. The stock black t-plate has me baffled on when to use it and what type of surface it is for.LOL

Jeremiah


----------



## mrlightning8 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Hours of Operation for Sunday Nov,25*

Monti, I'm Interested on Racing This Sunday, What time does the doors open,when will the racing begin?


----------



## or8ital (Mar 13, 2008)

What a great track! Well lit, great traction, oversized pit tables and friendly staff. Just about perfect except not being in my backyard.

Wish I hadn't driven like it was my first time racing an RC car tonight. Yikes I've regressed significantly.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

mrlightning8 said:


> Monti, I'm Interested on Racing This Sunday, What time does the doors open,when will the racing begin?


We open at 10am and start racing at 1pm, 3 heats and a main.

Hope to see you Sunday!

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

or8ital said:


> What a great track! Well lit, great traction, oversized pit tables and friendly staff. Just about perfect except not being in my backyard.
> 
> Wish I hadn't driven like it was my first time racing an RC car tonight. Yikes I've regressed significantly.


I'll work on that back yard thing for you Tim! Lol thanks for the kind words it means a lot with all the positive remarks from the racers!

Monti


----------



## BATHALA (Jul 4, 2005)

Anybody racing 12th scale?


----------



## martini13 (Jun 22, 2011)

2 heats of 1/12 last Sunday..


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

If I was able to make it tomorrow I would be running 1/12 scale.


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

I am packed and ready to come over tomorrow. I'll have the USGT and the F1.

Jeremiah


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

BATHALA said:


> Anybody racing 12th scale?


Yes there will be 1/12!



ThrottleKing said:


> I am packed and ready to come over tomorrow. I'll have the USGT and the F1.
> 
> Jeremiah


:thumbsup:

See everyone in the AM!

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Great racing yesterday, thank you to everyone who came out.

Winners were;

Jeremiah in USGT, TQ as well
Jr Norton in 17.5 TC, TQ as well
Monti in 17.5 1/12, TQ as well

We race again on Wed, track will open at 3 with racing at 7. See everyone there! :wave:

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

How did everyone like the new Chicane? Should I leave it in?

Monti


----------



## Domenic Reese (Jul 15, 2006)

*time*



Monti007 said:


> How did everyone like the new Chicane? Should I leave it in?
> 
> Monti


Monti did you notice 17.5 tc ran 6min heats and a 5min main?


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Domenic Reese said:


> Monti did you notice 17.5 tc ran 6min heats and a 5min main?


Yes I did after everyone had left and that's my bad, I need to figure out why the computer changes that for the main. Sorry, I will get it fixed!

Monti


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

next time i come i want a 7min main:thumbsup:


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

starrx said:


> next time i come i want a 7min main:thumbsup:


No prob!:thumbsup:

Monti


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

starrx said:


> next time i come i want a 7min main:thumbsup:


Aim high Von. Ask for like 16 minutes


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

So Jeremiah, F104 or f104v2? Have you seen a difference in them on the track?

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Waltss2k said:


> If I was able to make it tomorrow I would be running 1/12 scale.


Walt as for 1/12 tires have you tried Gray/white rear with Gray/silver fronts? That what I ran over the weekend and liked it a lot. Chuck ran well with the same rears and blk fronts. Something to think about.

Monti


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

Monti007 said:


> Walt as for 1/12 tires have you tried Gray/white rear with Gray/silver fronts? That what I ran over the weekend and liked it a lot. Chuck ran well with the same rears and blk fronts. Something to think about.
> 
> Monti


No I have only been running jaco tires. I have been thinking about making the change to the BSR's, and I don't know BSR's compounds yet.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Jaco calls the gray/white an orange. They do not have a gray/silver front. Crc does and calls it chrome.

Monti


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

Monti007 said:


> Jaco calls the gray/white an orange. They do not have a gray/silver front. Crc does and calls it chrome.
> 
> Monti


I will try them


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

Monti007 said:


> So Jeremiah, F104 or f104v2? Have you seen a difference in them on the track?
> 
> Monti


If it were me and I was starting over I wouldn't go with the V2. It's just not there yet in terms of refinement.

It is a link car and that makes tuning it for the track easier and not at all different from adjusting current 1/12 cars. There is a big downside to the V2 though. IT IS VERY FRAGILE in stock form. The car is all plastic. The center pod mount/football is easily breakable. The side links break but can be replaced with ones from the 12R5.2 if the track allows it and it is an expensive kit to begin with. It is a good car but you can't get away with hitting the wall or another car with the rear end very often.

The 104 is plastic as well and will need some upgrades to be really good. However it is a durable car and can be run completely stock and survive a bashing. If you can find a used PRO or X version, buy it if your wanting to run F1 as they come with some of the stuff you will want to do to it down the road. I see new ones in the box all the time on EBAY overseas. If you have seen my car it has nearly all the performance enhancing upgrades installed. I love the car and I like it tricked out. Are some of them necessary? NO. Blue aluminum does not make it faster but it does add weight and the F104 likes weight. Well I guess it does make it faster then and looks alot better than lead. LOL. 

I'll stick to the 104v1 until Tamiya comes out with a true TRF version of an F1 car.

Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

Parts I highly recommend for the f104 if they don't have it already and in my opinion order of importance. These are all from TQ Racing and all are TCS legal Tamiya parts except the bearings they are not mandated.

3Racing (BS-F104/V1) bearing set $7.99
Tamiya (54215) Spur gear adaptor $2.49 Lets you run any spur gear
Tamiya (53259) Front steering knuckles $8.99 these are trailing type and settle down the front steering a ton.
Tamiya (53901) TRF center shock $25.99
Tamiya (50509) Front spring kit $3.69
Tamiya (54158) PRO Diff $28.99 better than the stock diff

This is the basic hop up list for the F104. I would stay away from the 104W versions as they use the old style 103 front end and it is non adjustable.
As far as tires I would usually run only 1031, 1032 TCS tires but after this past weekend I would imagine the stock kit tires will work at Monti's track because of the high level of traction there and the 1031.1032's are way too grippy. TRACTION ROLL IMINENT
Jeremiah


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

jonesy112 said:


> Aim high Von. Ask for like 16 minutes


that sounds even better


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

ThrottleKing said:


> If it were me and I was starting over I wouldn't go with the V2. It's just not there yet in terms of refinement.
> 
> It is a link car and that makes tuning it for the track easier and not at all different from adjusting current 1/12 cars. There is a big downside to the V2 though. IT IS VERY FRAGILE in stock form. The car is all plastic. The center pod mount/football is easily breakable. The side links break but can be replaced with ones from the 12R5.2 if the track allows it and it is an expensive kit to begin with. It is a good car but you can't get away with hitting the wall or another car with the rear end very often.
> 
> ...


What about the football breaks? the plastic around the pivot? The links are an easy fix with the R5 links. The rest of the pod can be up graded with the alloy pod plates. Do you think that once the links and pod plates were replaced that the car would be much better to breaking? 

I hear your points and I head your warning but I just like the looks of the link set up! Call me a fool I guess LOL

Do you think a TRF version is going to come out soon?

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Jeremiah,

Do you know if anyone has tried to boil the V2 parts in water to soften them up? I know this has helped over the years?

Monti


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

One of these days my 104 will be up to par.


----------



## AquaRacer (Feb 16, 2011)

Monti,
THis is Brian B. and I race the F104 V2 with Jeremiah at INDY RC raceway and hobbies. He had helped with breaking one of the footballs with my car, A nice hard hit in the wall proved fatal for one of the links and football.I have broken the other. I have discovered that the 12R5 links will work through the forums. I think that the Serpent ones will too from the S100. These I have done a side by side comparison. I have also figured out that the CRC football from their WGT will fit the F104v2 and with very slight modification the Serpent S100 football would fit. Once I have gone through the spare plastic I have I am going to test the others footballs on my car. I may try boiling the parts to soften them and see how that works out.

I have heard nothing but good things about the track that you have opened and hope to attend in the near future to check your place out. IF I am to come out there before you decide on what you want to purchase you are more than welcome to take mine for a spin.

I will say that the F104 V2 is a good car but you have to add some of the upgrades to make it more durable and have all of the bling. I like the shiny blue pieces on it. If you are really interested in the car feel free to send me a PM and go to RC TEch and read the thread on this car. I did this before I even thought of buying it. I hope that I have helped. Don't get me wrong the other versions of the F104 are all good cars. I just wanted to try out the latest from Tamiya and I like the link version of the car with the ability to tune a little bit more to track conditions.

Brian B.


----------



## AquaRacer (Feb 16, 2011)

Monti,
About how long would you boil the parts to make them less brittle or soften them up?

Does the water need to be at a rolling boil? 

Any help on this would be well appreciated.

I am new to the F1 and Jeremiah has raced them before I even thought about it. I do like the car and have just about got it tuned to where I would like it to be. Jeremiah has also helped me with this. F1 is an awesome car and they are a blast to drive. I do like the scale appearance of them also.

Thanks,
Brian B.


----------



## BATHALA (Jul 4, 2005)

Whats the roll out for 12th scale?


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

BATHALA said:


> Whats the roll out for 12th scale?


I ran a 3.8 in 17.5 1/12.

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

AquaRacer said:


> Monti,
> About how long would you boil the parts to make them less brittle or soften them up?
> 
> Does the water need to be at a rolling boil?
> ...


It needs to bubble while boiling like when you cook an egg. I would say 10 min should be fine. You might want to keep it soaked in the water over night too. I would also try some other similar plastic from a plastic tree to see how it reacts first.

Lmk how it works, thanks for the info!

Monti


----------



## AquaRacer (Feb 16, 2011)

Monti007 said:


> It needs to bubble while boiling like when you cook an egg. I would say 10 min should be fine. You might want to keep it soaked in the water over night too. I would also try some other similar plastic from a plastic tree to see how it reacts first.
> 
> Lmk how it works, thanks for the info!
> 
> Monti


Monti,
Will let you know how that works out. I didn't break a football or link this past Friday. You are welcome for the info. Always good to help a fellow racer out. 

Brian B.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

What's better than a random Wednesday trip to Cinci to race? Not much! See you in a few hours


----------



## regets ama (Feb 7, 2010)

jonesy112 said:


> What's better than a random Wednesday trip to Cinci to race? Not much! See you in a few hours


RANDOM, I like random,,,,,,,,,, too much credit goes to PLANNING. I do believe in preparation though. Have a great time, maybe sunday too?


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

jonesy112 said:


> What's better than a random Wednesday trip to Cinci to race? Not much! See you in a few hours


what about a random sunday


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

I can't wait to get over there on Sunday.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

regets ama said:


> RANDOM, I like random,,,,,,,,,, too much credit goes to PLANNING. I do believe in preparation though. Have a great time, maybe sunday too?


Oh I will be there Sunday too. At this rate I may need to start looking at apartments in cinci lol


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

Monti,

I sent you a PM.


I hope to see everyone on Sunday. USGT and F1 for me.




Jeremiah


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

All packed and getting ready to head out. See everyone soon.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Thank you to everyone who came out today! We had 34 entries strong which is the most we have had yet for an on road day! 

For those guys who do run oval trucks think about the Dec 29/30 weekend for some oval and on road combo action. 

I also had a thought about bump ups, Anyone else interested? Let me know.

Monti


----------



## rtebbe (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey, Monti! When do you have on road practice? Is it Tuesday nights? I would like to try some on road racing but have never done it before. Don't want to get in the way on race day. Rather get in the way at practice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

rtebbe said:


> Hey, Monti! When do you have on road practice? Is it Tuesday nights? I would like to try some on road racing but have never done it before. Don't want to get in the way on race day. Rather get in the way at practice! :thumbsup:


Tuesday night is a practice night I get there about 6 pm. You can also practice on Weds between races. Weds is good since there will be more racers to help you out too.

The track open at 3 in weds.

Monti


----------



## gti5notrkt (Dec 30, 2010)

Monti,

How many 1/12s last Sun? All 17.5 or 13.5 too? I'm in the process of piecing together a used car to come play as soon as possible.

Jon


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

gti5notrkt said:


> Monti,
> 
> How many 1/12s last Sun? All 17.5 or 13.5 too? I'm in the process of piecing together a used car to come play as soon as possible.
> 
> Jon


There were 12 1.12th scales there last Sunday, all were 17.5 cars


----------



## BATHALA (Jul 4, 2005)

ThrottleKing said:


> Parts I highly recommend for the f104 if they don't have it already and in my opinion order of importance. These are all from TQ Racing and all are TCS legal Tamiya parts except the bearings they are not mandated.
> 
> 3Racing (BS-F104/V1) bearing set $7.99
> Tamiya (54215) Spur gear adaptor $2.49 Lets you run any spur gear
> ...


can you run any brand of tires? (shimizu etc.) or do we have to stick with tamiya tires. Will try to go there next weekend.


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

I think Monti has said that he was going to stick to TCS rules for now so that there will be some stability in the class and give it a chance to grow. I probably would not mind my self trying out other Shimizu tires. Last weekend I could not get the Tamiya kit tires to free up enough to keep from traction rolling. I was like a real F1 car running wets looking for water, only I was trying to pick up dust and debris to get the car to loosen up. Just in case anyone doesn't know and are having trouble finding the Tamiya 1031, 1032 tires. The 1031 is the same tire as Shimizu PS-0571 and 1032 is the same as PS-0572 except for the TCS logos and Tamiya packaging.


Jeremiah


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

BATHALA said:


> can you run any brand of tires? (shimizu etc.) or do we have to stick with tamiya tires. Will try to go there next weekend.


I do not know if Walt is coming down but I don't think I can be back until later in the month to run F1.



Jeremiah


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Other than this Hobbytalk thread, does this facility have any other web presence??

- website? 

- photos?

- videos?

-----------

If any racers have photos or videos of this track, please post them (or the links). I am interested to see what this facility looks like before planning a trip from out of state.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Other than this Hobbytalk thread, does this facility have any other web presence??
> 
> - website?
> 
> ...


If you have Facebook search for Red Mosquito raceway and you will find all kinds of track photos and some videos. If you have any questions let me know.

As for F1 tires, if there is any tires that can help out with the high traction I feel fine with allowing them. For F1 I am willing to fudge on the some of the rules just to get interest one we get a lot of f1 cars we can then worry about separating the class.

Monti


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

roll call for the 16th
17.5 & usgt
its like 5 of us planning on coming next week..we all run 17.5 or usgt:thumbsup:


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

starrx said:


> roll call for the 16th
> 17.5 & usgt
> its like 5 of us planning on coming next week..we all run 17.5 or usgt:thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

*New years day race*

I am looking to see if anyone would be interested racing on the first of the year? Normal Sunday schedule though it would be a Tuesday maybe push the start time back to 2PM? Let me know if your guys and gals are interested.

Monti


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

Monti007 said:


> I am looking to see if anyone would be interested racing on the first of the year? Normal Sunday schedule though it would be a Tuesday maybe push the start time back to 2PM? Let me know if your guys and gals are interested.
> 
> Monti


Heck no, make it 06:00 and call it the RED EYE RALLY. 

I drive better after a few sence numbing beverages. LOL



Jeremiah


----------



## Brian Johnson (Nov 16, 2008)

Some Lexington guys will be up to race this Sunday. It is a slow process but slowly getting my Tamiya up to speed.:dude:


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Brian Johnson said:


> Some Lexington guys will be up to race this Sunday. It is a slow process but slowly getting my Tamiya up to speed.:dude:


With the group from Columbus and Indy coming too, it should be a great race weekend. 

I guess all roads lead to RMR!

Monti


----------



## rtebbe (Nov 19, 2012)

Still new to on road racing and trying to figure out what is what. I got me a really nice TC4 Club Racer off of the 'Bay that had some nice upgrades to it, as well. Came pretty much set up for USGT. I really like the look of the USVTA so I got the Novak Edge 25.5 system. Now to my question...what is a good place to start for gearing on something like this? I know I have a 33T 48P pinion on it now with, I assume, the stock spur. 

Another question, would upgrading to the carbon fiber chassis be that beneficial? Or, as a new racer, do you worry more about learning the lines, set up and not worry about too many upgrades at this point?

I'm sure I'll have more questions, but don't want to wear out my welcome on my first post! I'll pace you guys! :thumbsup:

Thanks in advance for any help!

Ron


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Monti007 said:


> If you have Facebook search for Red Mosquito raceway and you will find all kinds of track photos and some videos. If you have any questions let me know.
> 
> Monti


Sorry, I don't have a need for a Facebook account. Could you please provide a link to photos/videos that don't require a username/password for the general public.

Thanks


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

rtebbe said:


> Still new to on road racing and trying to figure out what is what. I got me a really nice TC4 Club Racer off of the 'Bay that had some nice upgrades to it, as well. Came pretty much set up for USGT. I really like the look of the USVTA so I got the Novak Edge 25.5 system. Now to my question...what is a good place to start for gearing on something like this? I know I have a 33T 48P pinion on it now with, I assume, the stock spur.
> 
> Another question, would upgrading to the carbon fiber chassis be that beneficial? Or, as a new racer, do you worry more about learning the lines, set up and not worry about too many upgrades at this point?
> 
> ...


start at a 4.0 & no need for the chassis run it like it is:thumbsup:


----------



## rtebbe (Nov 19, 2012)

When you say start at a 4.0, I assume you mean gear ratio. Can you help me out with that? Not sure how exactly to calculate the gear ratio. Something that always seems to perplex me. I know it takes into consideration the gearing of the transmission/diff along with the combination of the spur and pinion. Just not all that well versed in that regard.


----------



## gti5notrkt (Dec 30, 2010)

Monti,

Now that the track has settled in and taken some rubber what Jaco compounds are working well for 1/12 17.5T blinky?

Thanks,
Jon.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

rtebbe said:


> When you say start at a 4.0, I assume you mean gear ratio. Can you help me out with that? Not sure how exactly to calculate the gear ratio. Something that always seems to perplex me. I know it takes into consideration the gearing of the transmission/diff along with the combination of the spur and pinion. Just not all that well versed in that regard.


go to gearchart.com


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

rtebbe said:


> When you say start at a 4.0, I assume you mean gear ratio. Can you help me out with that? Not sure how exactly to calculate the gear ratio. Something that always seems to perplex me. I know it takes into consideration the gearing of the transmission/diff along with the combination of the spur and pinion. Just not all that well versed in that regard.


(spur/pinion) x internal ratio

For example.....

(96/48) x 2.0 = 4.0

A lot of cars are 2.0 internal, TC3/4 is 2.5 I think(?), XRAY is typically 1.9.....


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Sorry, I don't have a need for a Facebook account. Could you please provide a link to photos/videos that don't require a username/password for the general public.
> 
> Thanks


I second this. I don't Facebook, tweet, instagram or any of that other silly stuff.

I'm one of the guys from Indy and soon as the Colts season is over I'll be coming over too. Unfortunately that won't be for another six or seven Sundays...


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Sorry, I don't have a need for a Facebook account. Could you please provide a link to photos/videos that don't require a username/password for the general public.
> 
> Thanks





crispy said:


> I second this. I don't Facebook, tweet, instagram or any of that other silly stuff.
> 
> I'm one of the guys from Indy and soon as the Colts season is over I'll be coming over too. Unfortunately that won't be for another six or seven Sundays...


Here you go!

Monti


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks! 

Looks great. Can't wait to race there.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

It was a great day of racing yesterday, thanks to everyone for coming out!

Also thanks to Jason, Bill, and Tracy for coming from WV to race with us!

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

crispy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Looks great. Can't wait to race there.


 
FYI if you google Red Mosquito raceway there are videos you can watch too.

Monti


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

crispy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Looks great. Can't wait to race there.


It's a great place to race at, well worth the trip. Monti runs a great program and his wife takes care of the food. :thumbsup:

David


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

FrankNitti said:


> It's a great place to race at, well worth the trip. Monti runs a great program and his wife takes care of the food. :thumbsup:
> 
> David


As in a Snack Bar or do they just feed you?

Oh and way to ruin the second picture below... 

No hobby shop on site right? So I have to bring my own parts...?


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

crispy said:


> As in a Snack Bar or do they just feed you?
> 
> Oh and way to ruin the second picture below...
> 
> No hobby shop on site right? So I have to bring my own parts...?


It's a snack bar.

I've got the basics, sensor wires, motor spray, pinions, spurs, traction compound, bodies, motors, batteries, tires...ect

What racer dosen't bring their own spare parts? lol

Monti


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Monti007 said:


> It's a snack bar.
> 
> I've got the basics, sensor wires, motor spray, pinions, spurs, traction compound, bodies, motors, batteries, tires...ect
> 
> ...


Oh I have parts. But I broke a CHASSIS on my TT-01 here at Slots on Friday. Who carries a spare chassis?

Sounds great. I'll make the trip with Franklin and Walt and those guys soon. Sooner if the Colts get a Saturday wild card game.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

FYI to everyone for the up coming schedule

We will race on the following days

Dec 19th open at 3 race at 7
Dec 23 open at 10 race at 1
Dec 26th open at 3 race at 7
Dec 29th I will set the on road up after the oval race and we will have Practice all night and start racing the next day (the 30th) at 1pm
Jan 1 I will race on New Years day too. Open at 10 am race at 2pm.

Make your plans now!

Monti


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

Heck with watching the Colts game, I would rather be racing. If its that important then bring a tv or laptop and watch it while you race.


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

Will defiantly be over on the 29th.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

nice turn out sunday...we had more then the grandslam


----------



## Big Bill 94 (Feb 9, 2009)

Had a great time Sunday hope to get back up soon .

Very nice place Monti

Big Bill


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks for posting photos of the facility. Looking forward to making a trip over there soon.


----------



## gti5notrkt (Dec 30, 2010)

Looking some help with setting up a 17.5T TC. What FDR and tire choice are people using at RMR?

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

starrx said:


> nice turn out sunday...we had more then the grandslam


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



Waltss2k said:


> Will defiantly be over on the 29th.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



Big Bill 94 said:


> Had a great time Sunday hope to get back up soon .
> 
> Very nice place Monti
> 
> Big Bill


I am glad to hear it Bill, and thanks for coming down.



IndyRC_Racer said:


> Thanks for posting photos of the facility. Looking forward to making a trip over there soon.


If you google Red Mosquito raceway you can find some video



gti5notrkt said:


> Looking some help with setting up a 17.5T TC. What FDR and tire choice are people using at RMR?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jon


Sweep 32 or Jaco blues seem to be popular


Had a nice turn out last night with great racing in the VTA and 1/12 17.5 classes. Look forward to doing it all again on Sunday!

Monti


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Monti007 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> ...


all i get is 3thumbs up for dat statement??smh


----------



## rtebbe (Nov 19, 2012)

Had a nice turn out last night with great racing in the VTA and 1/12 17.5 classes. Look forward to doing it all again on Sunday!

Monti[/QUOTE]

Thanks for all of your help and patience, Monti! 

Also, thanks to Ken King and, I believe his name was Dennis. If I got that wrong, my apologies. Ken was very helpful and went out of his way to offer advice. He also offered to put my car on the set up board to try to tweak it further the next time I come out.

Hopefully we will see you next Wednesday. Until then, I hope everyone has a safe and Merry Christmas!


----------



## gti5notrkt (Dec 30, 2010)

Anyone help me with a rough range for FDR for TC 17.5? Need to get some spurs and pinions ordered.

Thanks
Jon


----------



## regets ama (Feb 7, 2010)

gti5notrkt said:


> Anyone help me with a rough range for FDR for TC 17.5? Need to get some spurs and pinions ordered.
> 
> Thanks
> Jon


4.1 to 3.8 depending on motor timing and type. "that should get you close"


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

gti5notrkt said:


> Anyone help me with a rough range for FDR for TC 17.5? Need to get some spurs and pinions ordered.
> 
> Thanks
> Jon


A 96t spur will cover 99% of what you need for 17.5!


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

*25.5 motor*

If anyone has an extra 25.5 motor they want to sell, please let me know. Rene smoked hers Wednesday and no one locally has any in stock. Email works best at [email protected]
Thx
Dennis


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

we all coming down on the 30th

im tryna run vta this time whos in??


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

we all coming down on the 30th

im tryna run vta this time whos in??


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

If we make it on the 30th I will be running VTA.


----------



## Domenic Reese (Jul 15, 2006)

*dots*





 Monti i know these are not losi dots but the way the dots are layed out is that kind of what you had in mind or no.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Domenic Reese said:


> ETS 2008-2009 Round 3 - Modified Final A-main Leg 3 (HD) - YouTube Monti i know these are not losi dots but the way the dots are layed out is that kind of what you had in mind or no.


 
Yes that was a bit of what I was thinking about, not sure if I would have the many or not.

Monti


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

Rural King has 16" plow discs for $9.99ea.

I miss tracks with rasised discs. Cars dont like them and you learned to to stay off them real fast.


Jeremiah


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

I didn't hear any complaints about the dots!

Don't forget we race tomorrow at 2pm and open at 10am! 

I will try to match the snowbirds lay out starting this weekend.

Happy new year to everyone!

Monti


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Monti007 said:


> I didn't hear any complaints about the dots!
> 
> Don't forget we race tomorrow at 2pm and open at 10am!
> 
> ...


I loved the dots. I really thought they improved the track flow quite a bit personally. I also think they kept down on the amount of broken parts (other than my little issue lol)


----------



## rtebbe (Nov 19, 2012)

Monti007 said:


> I didn't hear any complaints about the dots!
> 
> Don't forget we race tomorrow at 2pm and open at 10am!
> 
> ...


Monti-

Oval or on road on Tuesday?

Ron


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

rtebbe said:


> Monti-
> 
> Oval or on road on Tuesday?
> 
> Ron


On road!

Monti


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

Making the trip over tomorrow.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

The new on-road lay out has been set up so that those going to Snowbirds can get some wheel time going counter clockwise. There was a good turn out yesterday, I hope everyone one had a great time!

Congrats to Walt (1/12) and Cody (17.5 TC) on their TQ and wins yesterday!

Monti


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

Great track yesterday, loved the layout. I can't wait to get back.


----------



## regets ama (Feb 7, 2010)

*counter clockwise*

Monti, thanks for extending the track racing session to a counter clockwise direction. Great racing practice for upcoming events and a chance to use all those extra left c-hubs!

Can Cody be beat, i believe that is 4 weekend wins in a row. Very nice run by him and his new xray. Really, 10.1 fast lap! 

C'mon Monti and Domenic, time to start showing that oval counter clockwise expertise application to road coarse racing. Kris is gaining ground, Jim's yokomo is looking smoothly-fast and Chuck's rc experience is gaining efficiency through the infield. 

Great showing by Walt in VTA, first trial = first win!

ONE LAST BUT MOST IMPORTANT STATEMENT:
Thanks Ms. Monti for the best chili ever!


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Waltss2k said:


> Great track yesterday, loved the layout. I can't wait to get back.


Agreed, awesome layout! The bite came up fairly quick, too!


----------



## regets ama (Feb 7, 2010)

*on road*

Monti, thanks for providing us with a great venue for on road racing, i once again enjoyed participating last sunday.

i understand you are hosting a regional race for roar? roar does not have any info on thier web site other than the nationals.

if there are details you can share, please let us know at your.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

I heard the ROAR Region 5 race is in Springfield.... I'm waiting to find out the info myself. Odds are it will be after the Nationals in March.


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

scootr117 said:


> I heard the ROAR Region 5 race is in Springfield.... I'm waiting to find out the info myself. Odds are it will be after the Nationals in March.


The 2013 Roar Region 5 On-Road Championships will be at Red Mosquito Raceway. They will be Feb 22-23. More details soon.

Steve Dunn
Region 5 Director


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

dragrace said:


> The 2013 Roar Region 5 On-Road Championships will be at Red Mosquito Raceway. They will be Feb 22-23. More details soon.
> 
> Steve Dunn
> Region 5 Director


A Friday and Saturday?


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks Steve


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

crispy said:


> A Friday and Saturday?


It will be practice all day Saturday and racing Sunday. So you can either practice all day or just show up early on Sunday.

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

I made a thread for the ROAR region 5 race most of the detail are there.

Monti


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Monti007 said:


> It will be practice all day Saturday and racing Sunday. So you can either practice all day or just show up early on Sunday.
> 
> Monti


So the racing is Sunday, February 24th?

You must be using the Mayan calendar...


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

crispy said:


> So the racing is Sunday, February 24th?
> 
> You must be using the Mayan calendar...


Ive got it all fixed now, sorry about that.

Monti


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

New on road layout for the weekend, back to clockwise direction. No big races out of town this weekend so should be a good turnout.
Dennis


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

I was thinking that attendance might be down for the next two weekends due to everyone going to the Snowbirds.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Waltss2k said:


> I was thinking that attendance might be down for the next two weekends due to everyone going to the Snowbirds.


I don't know that many going, maybe 2 or 3.

Monti


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

*Like new Legend ARTR*

Like new Legend for sell. 2013 Legend ran one night. Comes with new Futaba MC230CR speedcontrol, Futaba 9650 servo, Ball bearings, Titanium tie rods, SMC 2 cell Lipo, Strong Johnson 540J motor. Will come with box, manual and all original unused kit parts. The car itself race ready is 5g over the 38oz minimum weight with the 2oz of steel weight added to the inside rail. You will just need a receiver and a transponder to race. $150 at the track or $160 shipped

I am selling due to not enough racers in Sportsman showing up and I can't justify coming for just Legends class.

I accept paypal or cash at the track. I am at Indy R/C most Friday nights.
Paypal address: [email protected]

Thanks,

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

I have up dated the region 5 thread to with some new info and schedule for the race.

*We will still be racing while I am at the Snowbirds!*

*The schedule will be as follows;*

Jan 26th oval racing open at 10 am racing at 4 pm
Jan 27th on road racing open at 10 am racing at 1 pm
Jan 28th closed
Jan 29th closed
Jan 30th closed
Jan 31st closed
Feb 1st closed
Feb 2nd on road racing open at 10 am racing at 3 pm
Feb 3rd on road racing open at 10 am racing at 1 pm

Feb 2nd is on road racing at RMR!!!! 

Thanks to everyone for their support!

Monti


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

The new layout flows very nicely. A good combination of high speed, low speed, etc. Plenty of time to break it in with both days for on road racing this weekend.
Dennis


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

*T shirts*

Get your RMR t shirt for only 16$, we are taking pre orders now!

e-mail [email protected] to get yours today!

Monti


----------



## regets ama (Feb 7, 2010)

*roar*

Monti and Mrs Monti,
Thanks for hosting the regional roar on road race. Everything went smoothly on a well run program. Nice job by your "caller" as well. Hope you host another event such as this in the future.
BEST CHILI EVER!


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

On March 21-24 will be oval racing for the BRL finals and Novak all star challange.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=388778

If you are an oval racer make plans to come out and see some great oval racing! It's gonna be a packed track again for sure!

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Just wanted to post that we will have racing on Sunday the 31st. I know it's Easter and there may not be many people that show, but for those that do we will have a great time. 

I will finialze the spring schedule in the next week, I do know that we will have racing till the end of May and will close for June, July, and Aug to start back up in Sept.

Monti


----------



## Bolio 32 (Sep 25, 2012)

I need directions from 32 east of Cincinnati ... coming from Indy ... I don't have a cell phone or GPS (no jokes please) so if I can some good old fashion directions I will be there this Sunday ...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here is a link on MapQuest for the 299 Haskell Ln, Batavia OH - http://mapq.st/ZNvtF9

Since you posted here, I will assume you have internet access. Just use the driving directions on MapQuest (by putting in your starting address) and it will give you detailed directions.

The track is located in a set of buildings that are all RED. I got a bit turned around the 1st time I went there. There is a stop light and a car wash near the track. You need to turn on the road near the self-serve car wash.

Hope this info helps.

-----------

If you don't currently have a cell phone, you might consider getting a pre-paid cell phone with GPS function and keep it in your car for emergencies. If you have a car with OnStar (and are a current subscriber), you can use it to get detailed directions that play through your car stereo system.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Thank you to everyone who came out yesterday it was a great time with close racing in all classes!

Just so I can keep everyone up to date, I am going to switch the on road racing program to Saturdays starting April 20. The track will open at 10 am with racing to start at 1:30 with three heats and a main. I am going to continue to race all the way to the end of May. I am going to close the track June, July, and Aug and re-open in September.

Oval will move to Friday nights starting April 19th. Racing will start at 7:30 with two heats and a Main.

April racing schedule;

April 13th Oval
April 14th on-road
April 19th Oval
April 20th on-road
April 26th Oval
April 27th on-road

Once again I want to thank everyone for their support this past year, I hope everyone has had as good of a time as I have had! :thumbsup:

If you have any question please e-mail me [email protected]

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Just a reminder that on road racing will switch to Saturdays till the end of May starting this week. So come on out and get some racing in before I close for the summer. We will open at 10am racing at 1.

If you want I can adjust the time schedule just let me know!

Monti


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

Monti got a chance to come out to TSRCAR yesterday to run the new Awesomatix TC and was fast! Anyone who wants to give electric outdoor racing a shot, mention the Red Mosquito and the race day is free! You can get the carpet fix on Saturday and tear up asphalt on Sunday.
Dennis


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Great deal Dennis I hope this gets some guys out to the pavement track on Sundays!

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

This Saturday 4/27!

We have some guys interested in coming down for some USGT, VTA and F1 action!

Jim Wu is building his F102 as we speak and should have it ready for this weekend! 

Right now I see there is rain in the forcast for the weekend so come on out and get some racing in.:thumbsup:

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

This Saturday is the last Saturday till Sept for some on road racing! The track will open at 10 and racing starts at 1:30. We have been getting done around 5 or 6 most every Saturday. If you want to stick around and race off road you can do that too next door. They start racing at 5 pm!

So come on out and kick start your holiday weekend off in style!:thumbsup:

Monti


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Jonesy and I should be there Saturday to finish the season with a "bang"......into the sweeper wall.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

cwoods34 said:


> Jonesy and I should be there Saturday to finish the season with a "bang"......into the sweeper wall.


 
Sounds awesome! TC should be a great race! 

Jonesy....... I know that name from some where not sure where though...hmmm

Monti


----------



## regets ama (Feb 7, 2010)

*traxxas*

c''mon monti, it could be fun on the carpet this fall!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1sRsdrDMlCU


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

regets ama said:


> c''mon monti, it could be fun on the carpet this fall!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1sRsdrDMlCU


 
I have no issues to run them, I just can't do it. I have to many cars now as it is!

Monti


----------



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

What are the racing schedules at RMR?


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

On Sept 1st we will star back up. On road on Sunday and Weds. Oval on Saturday.

Monti


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

Looking forward to it.

Jeremiah


----------



## mfence (Mar 6, 2006)

*F1 class recommendations?*

After watching the uF1rc race over the weekend, I decided I would get back into the road racing scene once again this fall. What are recommendations for battery, ESC, motor for F1? I'm looking for value as well as performance. I have a Speed Passion chassis on the way. I have a Trinity 21.5 I bought a couple of years ago. Chuck mentioned you would be using same spec tire as uF1rc.

I'll take any advice on setup that anyone would care to share.

Thanks,
Mike Fenstermaker


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

These threads may be helpful 

UF1 thread.....
http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/693817-uf1-midwest.html

SP F1 chassis thread.....
http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/712987-speed-passion-brand-new-f1-car-sp1.html


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

mfence said:


> After watching the uF1rc race over the weekend, I decided I would get back into the road racing scene once again this fall. What are recommendations for battery, ESC, motor for F1? I'm looking for value as well as performance. I have a Speed Passion chassis on the way. I have a Trinity 21.5 I bought a couple of years ago. Chuck mentioned you would be using same spec tire as uF1rc.
> 
> I'll take any advice on setup that anyone would care to share.
> 
> ...





cwoods34 said:


> These threads may be helpful
> 
> UF1 thread.....
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/693817-uf1-midwest.html
> ...


 
Mark,

I am glad to hear you are making your return to rc racing. Please look at the links Cody posted, they will be of the most help to you. I do have sets of the UF1 spec tires in stock. If you need any other items, let me know I should be able to get anything you may need.

We are going to start back racing Sept 1st. Can't wait to see you out at the track!

Monti


----------



## Brian Johnson (Nov 16, 2008)

I should be up to race with a few other guys. The bad news is I still don't have a 12th scale to race. I can't sell my CRC yet. 

CRC Gen XL roller with extra parts and a battery and motor for $130.


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

Monti007 said:


> Mark,
> 
> I am glad to hear you are making your return to rc racing. Please look at the links Cody posted, they will be of the most help to you. I do have sets of the UF1 spec tires in stock. If you need any other items, let me know I should be able to get anything you may need.
> 
> ...


So the Pardus is the only tires allowed?

Jeremiah


----------



## mfence (Mar 6, 2006)

*Getting there*

Monti,

Hang on to a set of tires for me. Received my chassis, bought a short lipo, and are working final wire routing before final assembly of the chassis and electronics. Still need a body, how strict are you going to be with body rules. I have an old Parma IRL body I could use to get going.

Mike


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

:thumbsup:


mfence said:


> Monti,
> 
> Hang on to a set of tires for me. Received my chassis, bought a short lipo, and are working final wire routing before final assembly of the chassis and electronics. Still need a body, how strict are you going to be with body rules. I have an old Parma IRL body I could use to get going.
> 
> Mike


I am good with the body, I just like to see guys racing. I will hold a set for you.



ThrottleKing said:


> So the Pardus is the only tires allowed?
> 
> Jeremiah


 Yes, they are only $25 a set (4 tires, rims, and inserts) I though this was a great idea to keep the rules the same for all UF1 racers and racing. These are also the spec tire for the IIC this and last year. If you need to wait I understand and will not get super serious about the tires unless it gets out of hand. 

I know Chuck P is getting his F1 ready to lay it down! 

Monti


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Brian Johnson said:


> I should be up to race with a few other guys. The bad news is I still don't have a 12th scale to race. I can't sell my CRC yet.
> 
> CRC Gen XL roller with extra parts and a battery and motor for $130.


 
It's okay, just showing up is all that matters!

Monti


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

Monti007 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> I am good with the body, I just like to see guys racing. I will hold a set for you.
> 
> ...


Did he get a 104 front end to fit that corally?LOL

Jeremiah


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

ThrottleKing said:


> Did he get a 104 front end to fit that corally?LOL
> 
> Jeremiah


 
I am not sure what he did but I know he has rubber tires on it.

Monti


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

*Copied from the UF1 site*

Here are the basic rules from the UF1 site for those that are unfamiliar to them. 

Rules and Regulations


Formula 1 – 2013

Motor: ROAR-Legal 21.5 stock motor with ROAR approved rotors only (details below).
ESC: ROAR-Legal ESC set on non-boost.
Tires: Rubber only, F1 scale. Must be available to the general public.
Body: F1 scale with molded front & rear wing (details below)
Drive: 2 Wheel Rear drive cars only Settings
Width: 190mm max
Wheelbase: 270mm
Battery: 2S LiPo or 6-Cell NiMh
Battery Max Voltage: 8.44v
Minimum Weight: 1050g
Minimum Ride Height: 3mm
Suspension: All supsensions allowed, including IFS suspensions (details below)
Additional

• All front suspension mount points must be located entirely within the body shell (no pan-car front suspension systems). Adjustable link front ends are OK as long as the inner mount point is located within the body. Custom ‘flared’ bodies are not legal.

• IFS suspension systems are now allowed in the UF1 Series as long as the car meets the rest of the UF1 rules.

• No electronic driving aids (gyros, wheel speed sensors, etc.). Transmitter functions are allowed.

• Due to safety reasons, all LIPO batteries cannot exceed a max peak voltage of 8.44v. Spot checks will be done if there is any indication that someone is blasting their batteries.

• UF1 Series races run and race Rain-or-Shine.

Anything not explicitly described in the rules, or not in the UF1 Sporting Guidelines, may be deemed illegal at the discretion of the UF1 Committee.


----------

